# Trip last night on the Hooker



## Leopard1138 (Jul 1, 2004)

Was a great night, great weather, water was a bit choppy, approx 20-25 passengers. Fished spots around the mouth of the choptank i believe. All together landed close to 200 fish. About 12 or so were the monster croakers 16 -19 "'s. One guy even landed a 12" bluefish that bit off bloodworm(dunno how that happens). Most of the night we were landing jumbo size spot non stop just drift fishing and sometimes if you were lucky you got one of those ugly toadfish  . Hopefully this is a good sign for July


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

i was night fishing the mouth of the chester friday night and did good, i caught 5 croaker from 16 to 19", a 24" rock and alot of whiteperch.caught them all in about an hour.  night fishing during a full moon has always been good to me http://images.snapfish.com/33:<286323232fp63=ot>232<=854=<45=XROQDF>23235737:;8<4ot1lsi http://images.snapfish.com/33:<286323232fp63=ot>232<=854=<45=XROQDF>232357379979:ot1lsi


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re:Trip last night on the Hooker...*

Thanks for that excellent report _Leopard1138_  . I was waiting for that exact report from the Hooker  . My next night trip will be on the Hooker. Hopefully, I will have as much luck as you did  .


----------



## Leopard1138 (Jul 1, 2004)

Np GL to ya out there, they really seem to be coming out at night from what the crew told me, hopefully it will only get better from here on.


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

Good report leopard !  the fish are starting to feed very well at night now. I'll be leaving out plo. saterday night on a charter will post report.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Nice fish zam! Good pics and report too! Were you fishing from a boat or shore? What were you using for bait and what time frame were you there? Keep the reports coming.

Blue Heron


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

i was fishing from my boat. i had elewives and peelers but i caught all fish except one croaker on the peelers. i started catching them as soon as the sun began to set and i ended up leaving about 10pm


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

zam, that was some good fishing condensed into about an hour and a half. Glad you had such a good night. Thanks for the info.

Blue Heron


----------

